# Zimecterin Horse Wormer for goats ?



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

I know a list of wormers safe for goats ... and Zimecterin isn't on that list. I personally use Ivermectin for my goats, and Safeguard. But anyway - bakc to the question ... my friend is new to goats and has two goats who have pale eye lids. I told her they need wormed and she is going to worm them, but she wanted to know if she could use "Zimecterin" ... cause it's the only dewormer she has on hand. She'll go buy some if she can't use this, but she'd prefer to just use this stuff if she can.

Her doe MIGHT be pregnant, so we have to know also if it's safe for pregnant does.

So does anyone use this brand or know anything about it ?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

That brand is fine and safe for preggy does. 
I don't like the horse dewormers because it is harder to dose with them. But if thats all she has then it will work.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I do not know about it but I would have her get a fecal on them before she just uses a dewormer. WHy not treat for the correct problem? 

Just my personal :2cents: 2 cents. I NEVER ever deworm until I know I have a problem. I have not had to use a dewormer on any of my goats for three years at all.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

> I do not know about it but I would have her get a fecal on them before she just uses a dewormer. WHy not treat for the correct problem?
> 
> Just my personal 2 cents. I NEVER ever deworm until I know I have a problem. I have not had to use a dewormer on any of my goats for three years at all.
> I do not know about it but I would have her get a fecal on them before she just uses a dewormer. WHy not treat for the correct problem?
> ...


She checked them according to FAMACHA ... their lids are pale in color. Plus her and I both agree that it's a good assumption that these goats have NEVER been wormed in their lives ... the people who had them didn't know much about goats, and had the buck tied to a dog box.

So in my opinion ... they more than likely have a worm overload - I mean, their eye lids are pale. That's a good sign - I sign that alot of people go by for deworming, etc.

Another thing is, I know that my friend wants to go through as little trouble as possible. I mean, she doesn't want to use a vet unless it's necessary - so if their lids are pale, which is a good indication of a worm overload, she'd rather just deworm them instead of having to collect fecals and run them to the vet for tests, and pay the money for it, etc.
One reason is her son was recently in a really bad "accident" (some so called friends of his dumped drugs in his drink and it put him into a coma state) and she's been dealing with all of that, and he has come out of coma (thank God) and is doing much better ... but she still has her hands full with his care, and taking him to therapy (which is over an hour from their home), etc. 
If her goats were obviously sick with something ... she'd have the vet out. She's pretty good with that with all her animals. But if it can be treated easily at home (something simple) than of course that's what she prefers to do. And it appears that the only thing "up" with these goats is pale lids. And the buck shivers sometimes (which could also indicate a worm overload = from stress which would bother his system which could be a reason why he gets chilled easier than if his system wasn't stressed). Otherwise the goats are fine.

So anyway, point is ... she wants to deworm them, her question is simply "is Zimecterin safe?" so she can use what she has. Instead of going and buying something different.

RunAround ~ I'll relay your message to my friend  Thanks !

Anyone else use this brand ?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not sure about that brand - but I would definately check for cocci - which the wormer will not treat!!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Julie. I was just trying to say that you (you as in anyone that is going to deworm) need to know what worms you are trying to get rid of. Not all dewormers treat for everything. Sorry. :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Horse wormer "safeguard"..I use to use it but ...I personally stopped... I have a friend that works with a vet /lab ....and tested the goats frequently to see what wormers work... :shades: ..they recommend (ivomac cattle inj 1cc per 33 lbs used on preggo goats) and valbezen 1cc per 33lbs..not used for preggo goats for tapes) goats treated with safeguard ...test samples indicated it...did not work.... the goats were resistant to it...but this is in california....anyway personally I do not like it....but there are others here ....that still do... :shrug: .....
The dosage is dosed like 2 to 3 times more for a goat. It is very hard to overdose with this wormer. Anyway it is ....safe for preggo goats... 
( But someone else will have to tell you the correct dosage ..I do not know off hand)

I to agree that pale gums are a great indication ...of a huge worm load.....but the question is what kind of worm?... and will safeguard be the right wormer.? I would really recommend ivomac though but I understand where you are coming from...because you have it on hand.........

I do recommend..... that you also buy a wormer.... that kills other worms that safeguard or ivomac ...doesn't kill ...for tapes ect....Use these types of wormers.... only after your doe has kidded....such as valbezen to kill any tapes ect.

After using safeguard or ivomac .... worm again.. 10 days later...


good luck


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Julie take a deap breath, its ok, you dont need to explain yourself. Just take everyones advise and do with it what you can. 

Pale lids do usually mean worms but i have treated with the wrong wormer before and had to go back and retreat (not fun) with something else. Best to find out what you need to use instead of wasting money. If she cant do that then no one is going to get mad. relax its ok. 

Also pale lids do not always mean worms. Can be cocci or even stress can cause the lids to be pale as well as deficencies of differen sorts. Lori was giving the advise she and many of us always give which is "check before treating." 


Its ok -- no one is going to jump down your throat if you or your friend cant afford or know a vet who will help. Its just an oppion. :wink:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Take a deap breath ? I'm not upset ... is that how I came across in my post ? That's not how I meant any of it.

I just want a simple answer - is Zimecterin safe for goats (and pregnant does) ?
That's all I want to know.

I'm aware that there are different types of worms, and I am aware of what different brands of dewormers are for (treating different types of worms). And I know it would be nice if she could simply have them tested so she'd know what kind of worm she's dealing with ... but it's not my goats at all ... it's hers (my friends) so I can't force her to get fecals done or anything like that, she just wants to know if the wormer she has is ok for her goats. I can tell her (and have talked to her about it) that different dewormers kill different types of worms. 
And I also know signs of cocci. Especially since I've had goats die from it here.

I actually would be suprised if it was cocci, because of several reasons all put together.
1. they're normal other than their lids are pale, and the male gets chilled sometimes
2. their pellets are normal
3. they eat/drink/act normal
4. they haven't been around any other goats EVER
5. it's not a "high time" for cocci to be picked up through contamination on the ground (spring would be more likely ... but right now our ground is froze solid with ice and snow)

Anyway, I didn't mean any of my posts to come across as me being upset or anything. Sorry if that's the impression anyone got. I just plain and simply wanted to know about Zimecterin. 
That's all ... plain and simple


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

If I am coming across as sarcastic or in some offensive manner .. sorry. I really don't mean it. I'm just trying to get one simple answer.

I am stressed really bad though. Plus just started my "monthly thing" and have a major headache, am completely broke and the Unemployment Office is screwing us over big time ... we're worried that we might not have money for Christmas, my car is broke down, among a million other things that seem to be going wrong. So I am very stressed, and maybe it's coming out in my text. I don't mean for it to if it is ... I'm sorry. I honestly am not trying to be mean or offensive. I guess I just don't want to beat around the bush for one little question/answer. And I know you's are all just trying to help ... thank you so much. 

So anyway ... I just want to know if Zimecterin is safe. 
I hope that's the bran, otherwise I'll have to repost. I know it's a "Z" name. She wasn't sure, and Zimectrin is the only brand I thought of that's a horse dewormer paste. SO I hope I have the brand right.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

If the active ingredient in it is Ivermectin 1.87% then you are good to go. Now if it's ivermectin and something else then I wouldn't give it. 

I think everyone is a bit stressed right now. I know I am. :hug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

What worms does this brand treat? Just curious if someone knows. If it has Ivermectin, then it treats the same as Ivomec would??


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, treats the same things as ivomec. :wink:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Zimectrin is just 1.87% ivomectin. Even the Zimectin Gold is safe for goats and it contains praziquantel as well which kills tapeworms.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Zimectrin is just 1.87% ivomectin. Even the Zimectin Gold is safe for goats and it contains praziquantel as well which kills tapeworms.


 I'm not sure... if you can use "Zimectin Gold" on pregnant goats though?


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Zimecterin gold has a relatively low dose of praziquantel in it. Equimax has is similar with an ivomec base but double the praziquantel compared to Zimecterin Gold in it and I've used it on pregnant does with no problem. Equimax is a horse wormer so not tested on goats but is approved for use in pregnant mares.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

badnewsboers....thanks for clearing that up...I appreciated that....


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

THANKS !!!  Thanks so much ... I gave my friend your answers. She's gonna go ahead and dose her goats with it. I did tell her about the brand thing (certain brands take care of certain worms) so she does know that. She's gonna dose with this, then redose in a few days. Then she'll watch them and keep checking their eye lids and if another type of wormer is needed she'll get a different brand then. ANd she said she'd call with an update on everything. So thanks everyone


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that sound's great ...tell her good luck..


----------

